# Bob Sura will play next season



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Everything is going ok now. He has made decision to play next season. He can be a backup for Alston. 

July 8


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

is this the same way he was returning after the all-star break last year?


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> is this the same way he was returning after the all-star break last year?





Hopefully not. We really need him. He is unlikely to be able to play the same minutes like he used to but 20 mins a game of the bench would really help us


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I hope so. He brings alot to the table, defense, rebounding, playmaking and toughness.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

If he's healthy, he should play summer league, just as Amare.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

source? Oh, wait, its Ballscientist.

But yah seems like everyone has completely forgotten about Sura, who was a big part of our success 2 seasons ago. If everything goes accordingly: Sura comes back, we get Mike James, and John Lucas excels, then our backcourt will be as solid as ever.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

If he does come back, then that's great. I dont think he would ever be the same. He will give us rebounds, defense, and about 10 pts.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> Everything is going ok now. He has made decision to play next season. He can be a backup for Alston.
> 
> July 8



And the peasants rejoiced.

:banana: :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

He contemplates retirement then we start looking at guards and suddenly he can play? Whatever guys? He's not playing even if he makes it to training camp . . .he will blow out his knees and back guarding MJ in practice.

I wouldn't celebrate on this at all homies. He's been coming back for a long time. . .His agent is probably making him say that cuz now if we get more guards he will be waived or bought out for less money. Money the agent won't get if he's bought out. I'm not believing this for one second. On the off chance he can play and doesn't wimp out like Derek Anderson and can give us 15mins of sold play at the 2 spot, FAN-FREAKIN-TASTIC, but somehow I seriously doubt it.

Sorry to be the lone dissenter  but I'ma realist dawg :biggrin:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Alright good news, cant wait til next season


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, no one will want him anyway...kind of old, bad body parts..that kind of thing...how many years does he still have under contract with us?


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Sura aint coming back and the Sura that everyone loves hasn't been present since Feb. '05


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

tone wone said:


> Sura aint coming back and the Sura that everyone loves hasn't been present since Feb. '05


Sura will never come back at his full potential.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4043685.html



> The Rockets moved a step closer to getting guard help, after all. Guard Bob Sura, out all of last season, moved his rehabilitation to the practice court for the first time since knee surgery last season.
> 
> "He's been here the past couple days," Rockets general manager Carroll Dawson said. "He's been on the practice court. He's making a lot of shots."


He's making a lot of shots? What kind of comment is that?


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4043685.html
> 
> 
> 
> He's making a lot of shots? What kind of comment is that?


CD's just letting us know his arms haven't fallen off...


















yet.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

this begs the question, who makes a come back first:

Bob Sura or MC Hammer?


i wish i still had vbookie powers.


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome Back,you Are The Man!!!!!!!!


----------

